# Leading Your Clubs OUT To A Friend



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

Will you or do you lend your clubs out to a friend? I don't know if I trust someone else with my clubs. People seem like they don't give that much care about somebody elses equipment. So I don't like to lend no one my clubs, what about you?


----------



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

Lending out clubs is always a sensitive topic for many. I have seen where people do lend out their clubs to their friends and the next thing you know they are friends no longer. I think it is always good to have your own clubs and if you need to lend some clubs get the old ball hitting clubs that do nothing but gather dust. 90 percent of time if someone is needed to borrow some clubs they are new to the game and you will see your clubs as shovels and baseball bats.


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

NEVER!!! I'd rather give a friend the money to rent them.
I won't even let them try a club while we are at the range or course.
You need tee's, no problem. You need balls, no problem but don't touch my clubs.


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

I hear you on that one memorex88. I would rather give them money than my clubs. They are mine, so back off. I don't even like when they ask something like that. I hate to be mean about it, but look they are mine, it's time you get your own.


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

I know it may sound harsh, but my clubs are just that, mine.

Thankfully im a lefty so most cant use mine but I would never trust somebody else with my clubs.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

Well my clubs are farily old, so I have no problem letting one of my REALLY GOOD CLOSE FRIENDS having one or two shots with one of my clubs. I would still be very cautious though of ever lending my clubs to a person for a day while I wasn't there to "supervise".

Unless they are my family, we are always sharing clubs.


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't think you share in golf. What is yours is yours. No one else gets what I have in the game of golf. Oh, you forgot yours, or don't have it. That's just to bad, cause I'm not sharing.


----------



## TaylorMadeGolf (Apr 13, 2006)

No one touches my clubs I don't care who they are...not even just trying it because I let this one guy try a new driver I had gotten and he started hitting it on the ground like really hard...I was like "What the F*ck do you think your doing". I don't mind lending out balls or tees or anything but clubs is a no. 


Will


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

I'd have to know him VERY well, if you get my drift.

as in, there better be a heck of a repayment scheme afoot if you mess with my clubs!


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

Borrowing someone's clubs is like borrowing someone's shoes.


----------



## Zanzer (Apr 19, 2006)

I guess I'm just weird...LOL. My clubs are Callaway knockoffs and I've lent them out to a couple of friends at work and didn't really worry too much about it....although I did take the one _real_ Callaway BB driver I own out of the bag and left them the ****'s Sporting Goods special.   


But with that being said...if I owned a really nice set of clubs (i.e. Pings, Nike, Callaway, etc) then...huh uh, no way, I'd lend you my girlfriend first. :laugh:


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

uh... you may want to check with your girlfriend first before making an offer like that!


----------



## PRGolfer (Apr 18, 2006)

Michael311 said:


> Borrowing someone's clubs is like borrowing someone's shoes.


I would change the shoes part for underwear, so it sounds a lot more serious... Anyway, I will not lend anything to anybody!!! :cheeky4: 

Tees, ok
Balls, ok
Towel, ok
Wife, ok (yeah, right!!)
Clubs, NO WAY JOSE!!!!! 

:laugh:


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

No, I would never lend out my clubs even to my best friend. I do however have an old set kicking around in the garage that I always throw in the trunk of the car if I'm golfing with someone who I know is new to the game or doesn't have more than a putter and a driver to his or her name. I don't worry about anyone wrecking that set - if they do happen to lose one in the water hazard (yes, I've seen someone let go of the club when they swung in the rough and wound up with the club in the water as well as their shot), it's not the end of the world for me.

As for wife and girlfriend loaning in preference to club loaning, I would bet if there are any female golfers online, they'd say just the same thing about their husbands/boyfriends ... take my wife, please! :cheeky4:


----------



## Phreak (Apr 23, 2006)

I would never and I mean never let another person use all of my golf equitment becasue like you said they will not respect is as if it where their own and they will trash it.


----------



## fuzzyjr (Apr 25, 2006)

*I would*

At one point when i first started golfing, someone was once generous enough to lend me a set of clubs to play a round with, I broke there 5 iron i believe. These were the Ping Eye 2 BeCu irons, fairly expensive clubs, still today. It was just the shaft wher the ferrule and shaft meet. I paid to have that fixed and he continued to let me use the clubs. I pretty much learned how to play on borrowed clubs and was thankful for that, i havent had the opportunity but if a friend of mine asked i wouldnt hesitate to share. Any friend should take care of your stuff, and until they proved otherwise i would have no problem lending mine out.


----------



## canadian_husker (Apr 24, 2006)

and yes of course i'd lend my friend my clubs. that's what friends are for. obviously they're asking for a reason.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

I guess it might also depend on how serious a golfer they are - if they're the type to mistreat their own clubs, then I'd be nervous about lending them out...


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

canadian_husker said:


> you guys probably don't have to worry about lending out your clubs to friends because by the sound of it you probably don't have many
> 
> what a bunch of jackasses you guys are. you really must have some jerks for friends (if indeed you have any) if you're worried they wouldn't take care of something you lent them
> 
> wtf?!?!?


Maybe you should read about Etiquette.
There is no need for name calling.


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

Whoa, Husker. Take it easy. No one wants to get called names around here, even if I might deserve one or two ... or three  You're giving Canada a bad name with the "dude are you drunk" and then this kind of thing.

Sounds like you take the game seriously and have a decent set of clubs - have you ever had a friend wreck one of your clubs when you've loaned it to them? If that happens too many times, you might find you become a bit more selective about it. That's why I carry a spare of my older clubs for friends. Some of them are great clubs still, but I don't care anymore if they get bent or lost.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

exactly - and if you want to get a pal into playing, they're not going to go out and buy or rent stuff if they can borrow something from you. Be a friend and get them into the game at their pace then get them to rent their own... move on up to buying!


----------



## PRGolfer (Apr 18, 2006)

canadian_husker said:


> you guys probably don't have to worry about lending out your clubs to friends because by the sound of it you probably don't have many
> 
> what a bunch of jackasses you guys are. you really must have some jerks for friends (if indeed you have any) if you're worried they wouldn't take care of something you lent them
> 
> wtf?!?!?


I consider this post to be unrespectful to all the members of this site!! This was an open discussion to ALL of us put our comments in a respectful manner. I, in name of all the members of this forum, ask you for an apology!!!

PRGolfer


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

PRGolfer said:


> I consider this post to be unrespectful to all the members of this site!! This was an open discussion to ALL of us put our comments in a respectful manner. I, in name of all the members of this forum, ask you for an apology!!!
> 
> PRGolfer


I agree with PRGolfer.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Depends on your deffinition of lending.

I would let anyone have a go with my clubs on the course, but there is no way that I would let someone physically take my clubs and play without me being present - thats just daft.

Fair enough if your clubs are knackered and falling apart, but at the end of the day I would rather not risk losing a friend because of a damaged club.


----------



## PRGolfer (Apr 18, 2006)

canadian_husker said:


> PR Golfer
> 
> I'm sorry if I made you cry. Here's a tissue.


Listen you, because this will be the only time I will say this: I don't care who you are, you don't know me, and you better start to respect me NOW!!!. By your answer I can tell that you are rude, and one of the worst persons I have ever seen on a forum of any kind. I'm not a moderator, but I deserve the respect that you deserve, so I'm not asking something that you don't want, right?? So let's leave it here, and remember, RESPECT ME!!

PRGolfer


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

whoa, fellas... let's get back to the discussion - I'm of the opinion that lending your clubs to a friend once or twice IF they're a good pal and going to take care of them is okay - but not if they're going to abuse them and/or take advantage of your friendship to avoid EVER buying clubs...

as with anyone, it depends on the person - if it helps get someone new into the game I don't see a problem within the parameters above.


----------



## PRGolfer (Apr 18, 2006)

Thumperfive said:


> whoa, fellas... let's get back to the discussion - I'm of the opinion that lending your clubs to a friend once or twice IF they're a good pal and going to take care of them is okay - but not if they're going to abuse them and/or take advantage of your friendship to avoid EVER buying clubs...
> 
> as with anyone, it depends on the person - if it helps get someone new into the game I don't see a problem within the parameters above.


I'm sorry, Thumperfive, but this "person" thinks that he can treat everybody the way he wants, but I'm not going to let him do that to me.

I apologize to you, Thumperfive!!!


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Canadian_Husker, I am ashamed to call you a member of the forum. You are an insult to humanity. 

Back on topic:
These are my clubs. There are many like them, but these ones are mine. Without me, my clubs are useless. Without my clubs, I am useless.


----------



## RickK (Jul 18, 2006)

I never have. Honestly, I have only been asked once by a friend to borrow my clubs. He had someone in from out of town and they were going to play golf. He came to me at work and asked could he borrow my clubs. I told him he could on one condition...if they lost a club, broke a club, damaged a club he, not his friend, would owe me $3000. Then I suggested he just rent his friend some clubs. He did not take mine.


----------

